# Visiting Lemförder Orchideenzucht (Germany)



## Felix (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,

first, I don't know if this kind of thread is right in this section of the forum, so maybe an admin could place in the right section then- that would be very nice.

First Monday of february I visited my favorite orchid nursery (it's also my nearest, fatal coincidence) and brought back some photos too. 

All photos on flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157648468165334/ 

Phragmipedium Memoria Dick Clements





Phragmipedium pearcei





Overview 










Lc. Amber Glow 'Magnificent' 





Lc. Persepolis 'Splendor'





Cattleya





Cattleya





Oerstedella centradenia









Dendrobium chrysotoxum





Dendrobium





Laelia acuminata









Vanda


----------



## Felix (Feb 13, 2015)

Different Paphiopedilum gratrixianum

















Paphiopedilum





Paphiopedilum superbiens





Paphiopedilum spicerianum









Paphiopedilum wardii













Paphiopedilum callosum





Paphiopedilum tonsum


----------



## Felix (Feb 13, 2015)

Paphiopedilum appletonianum









overview





Paphiopedilum (Enchentress x fairrieanum) x curtisii





Paphiopedilum Ho Chi Minh









Rhynchostylis (?)









Ansellia africana





Phalaenopsis pallens 





Phalaenopsis schilleriana


----------



## Felix (Feb 13, 2015)

Phalaenopsis gigantea

















Phalaenopsis Intermedia





Phalaenopsis aff. lueddemanniana





Different blooms and arrangements in the sale-room


----------



## Secundino (Feb 13, 2015)

WOw. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Denver (Feb 13, 2015)

Very nice pictures, thanks for the tour.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2015)

Felix said:


> Phragmipedium pearcei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great tour, thanks for sharing. 
I think the Phrag may be misidentified.
The centradenia is magnificent!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2015)

wow wow wow!!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 13, 2015)

Amazing!!! Glad that place is 4000 miles away from where I live. So what did you buy?


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 13, 2015)

great ,thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Amazing!!! Glad that place is 4000 miles away from where I live. So what did you buy?



I was thinking that, also. If I lived nearby, I think I'd be living there!

I agree with Eric about the Phrag.


----------



## troy (Feb 13, 2015)

Appletonium heaven!!!! EXCELLENT PICS!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2015)

Also, tonsum is v. braemii.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2015)

Fabulous phots, thanks.
I would love to visit there.
The catt labelled Amberglow "magnificent" doesnt look like the clear yellow with crimson lips Ive seen before. Is it a hybrid?


----------



## Felix (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for your name corrections. I just took the names from the labels without rechecking it everytime. I think you're right that the Phrag. pearcei and the Lc. Amber Glow aren't what the label said. 

I already got quite nice Phrags, Paphs und Phals from there. This time, I had the luck to get a nice cattleya. They do not sell everything. There are many nice plants from the founder's collection which they keep understandably. 

The plant is quite huge. According to the label it's a Rlc. Wake Island 'The Queen', but I didn't found other photos of that hybrid to check it. But viewing the pedigree of that hybrid, it should fit.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 14, 2015)

Great tour! Thank you for making the effort to post all those pictures.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2015)

Great colour and wonderful frilly lip on the Wake Island.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 14, 2015)

I can see why you chose the Wake Island. Very beautiful. Any fragrance?


----------



## Felix (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes! A very strong fruity fragrance. That fragrance was a main reason to buy the plant.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 15, 2015)

Great pics of great plants, thanks!!!! Surely a place better not to go (without a lot of budget)  !!! Jean


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 15, 2015)

What an awesome greenhouse and some fantastic photos. Thanks!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2015)

Interesting how dominant the digbiyana lip is.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 16, 2015)

Quite a feast for the eyes. All the plants look really healthy too.


----------



## Hamlet (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks like a great place, beautiful plants and great photos! Good that I live far away, I don't think I could visit and leave without buying anything.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Feb 18, 2015)

Mhmm yummy


----------

